# دليل التركيبات الصحية في المباني



## امين الزريقي (13 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم


الدليل في الرابط الاول صادر من هونج كونج , في الرابط الثاني دليل التصميم لهندسة التركيبات الصحية


Handbook on Plumbing Installation for Buildings


http://en.bookfi.org/book/572634


http://en.bookfi.org/book/1280557


----------



## bagan (13 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (13 أكتوبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير
​


----------



## mostafa_mobset (23 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

